

OpenMoko (OpenSource Cell Phone) On sale, 900Mhz Model already sold out - pmorici
http://openmoko.com/product.html

======
alx
Not sold out, available in most of external shop, you can even participate to
the GroupSales if you want a cheaper one ;)

<http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/GroupSales>

------
tuukkah
Heh, 900 MHz as in the European GSM frequency band as opposed to the American
850 MHz. The processor is always an ARM at 400 MHz.

------
aditya
uh. the 900 MHz version isn't sold out already, it just hasn't made it to the
store yet -- unfortunately the store uses qty: 0 to mean sold out.

